
Ask HN: What are the origins behind the name Y Combinator? - jhow15
Being British I always assumed it means something like &quot;the X Factor&quot; does and so &quot;Y Combinator&quot; refers to the Y factor you need to &quot;combinate&quot; for success. But this can&#x27;t be right.
======
Juliate
[https://www.quora.com/How-did-Y-Combinator-get-its-
name](https://www.quora.com/How-did-Y-Combinator-get-its-name)

~~~
jhow15
Ahh - thank you!

------
jklein11
Lisp

